
I run a Silicon Valley startup, but I refuse to own a cell phone - forrestbrazeal
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/11/steve-hilton-silicon-valley-no-cellphone-technology-apps-uber
======
smt88
It must be nice to be wealthy enough that you don't have an employer to force
you to own a phone. Most people must have a phone to stay employed and can't
make the decision this person made.

It must also be nice to have an adult watching your children all the time,
even when it's not you. Many single parents also don't have this luxury.

He also asks what happened when your child had an emergency and no one could
reach you because you didn't have a phone. Well, first of all, you probably
_were_ near a phone because you were at work.

Second, _bad things happened_ sometimes. Just because people "got by" with
things the way they were in the past doesn't mean it's OK to return to them.

tl;dr This is a privileged person talking about his privilege as though he's
uncovered some kind of magical formula to being happier.

Unrelated: It says a lot that one of David Cameron's top policy advisors never
reads books...

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881233)

